# AQHA DNA testing



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

I have a gelding we got from an elderly man and we are trying to track down who the horse is. We have the dam. She is tb. The sire was QH. Which makes him appendix. We were told he is registered with AQHA. BUT the elderly man can't find the papers and doesn't remember his registered name. My mother just got a tip from a previous owner that his sire is royal quick dash. Is there a way to send in a Dna sample to aqha to find this geldings identity and papers?!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Can you give me a year born? And Dam's name?


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

We have the dam. She's an OTTB so we looked up her tattoo and found her name. We think he's about 7


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

hisangelonly said:


> We have the dam. She's an OTTB so we looked up her tattoo and found her name. We think he's about 7


I can look up his sire's progeny records and if I have the dam's name, I can tell you if he's registered. For a 7 y.o. colt/gelding, I don't have any way to tell you if I think I found him, if his sire was crossed on several TB mare's that year, without her name. I don't suppose this guy was a big enough breeder that he would have flushed embryos from the mare?


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

I doubt he was that big of a breeder. Dams name is submissive and she is registered with jockey club. I found her info. Now I just need dads and the geldings


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I found several X number registered foals in 2009, none out of the dam Submissive. Without a true birth year, that's as far as I'm going to look, each inquiry costs me $5.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh shoot I didn't know it cost! I'm sorry!!! I thought it was like jockey club where you could search for free


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Nope, even members have to pay a certain amount per inquiry. I was willing to try to see if I could get lucky, but I'm going to guess he's not 7. If the old guy can even give you his year of birth for sure, that would narrow things down a lot. His sire has close to 1500 foals registered.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

That's a lot of foals. I wish we knew for sure. Here he is


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

What's with this "Attachments Pending Approval" Stuff?


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

I have no idea I attached a picture maybe it didn't quite make it through. My mom finally got through to previous owners and breeder!!!! His registered name is Royal Chaos. His sire is opportunity Royal. http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/opportunity+royal
Omg finally. See if this pic works.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Here's the current ownership summary on your horse ... at least it gives his birthday! Can you get the papers to transfer registration?? Hopefully?

*HORSE OWNERSHIP SUMMARY*

REG. NO.	HORSE'S NAME	COLOR	SEX DATE FOAL ST
X0659663	ROYAL CHAOS	BAY GELDING	04/12/2005 TX

SIRE: 3695175	OPPORTUNITY ROYAL	

DAM: T0557196	SUBMISSIVE (TB)

MATERNAL GRANDSIRE: T0557189	KADIAL (TB)


BREEDER :	NELDA PANCAKE	CROSS PLAINS, TX	
CURRENT OWNER :	NELDA PANCAKE	CROSS PLAINS, TX


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Yep we are in the process of printing transfer papers right now! And the previous owner is willing to sign


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

So what do you guys think of his pedigree? QH side is all racing QH.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Unfortunately for me, I know little about racing QHs . :shrug: I just know cowhorse & some reining. So I am of little help in his pedigree analysis. Sorry. :-(


----------



## LittleBayMare (Jun 2, 2014)

Streakin Six, Dash For Cash, First Down Dash are the big names I see up close. Beduino is a TB line, but it shows up in a lot of good, race-bred QH pedigrees. Then there is Go Man Go and Tiny Charger back a little further and a few more lines of Jet Deck and a little Three Bars. That boy is pure speed.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

That is a NICELY bred horse. Any barrel horse person would kill for that.

If you ever want to get rid of him, let me know. lol


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Out of curiosity could you post pics or send them to me? I am still not seeing the attachments on this thread - This "attachments pending approval" stuff is really starting to drive me crazy.


----------

